

Harvesting The Biosphere: Book Review - mrfairladyz
http://www.thegatesnotes.com/Books/Energy/Harvesting-The-Biosphere

======
Pro_bity
I really enjoyed the look and feel. Much like the NYT Snowfall. Finally some
innovation in publishing.

~~~
robertnealan
I'll agree it's somewhat refreshing compared to the standard design, but
anything that requires a "scroll down" notice needs some further work in my
opinion. The full screen background images switching from section to section
is interesting but the left side being left column being taller than the right
feels awkward and unbalanced.

Either way, nice to see that B.Gates is actively blogging and continuing his
philanthropic efforts.

~~~
Pro_bity
I agree with you. The fact that you have to tell users what to do next with
arrows and etcetera is much the same as using narration in a movie. It works,
but it is a little like cheating. Nonetheless, I like the evolution away from
standard text on a page with a picture or two.

